

Ask HN: Good travel planning app? - NTH

I'm looking for an app to help me plan a trip around the U.S. and Europe in the next few months. I'd like it to be easy for me to paste in ideas for attractions / things to do / places to stay, and to see how changing plans changes the price. And, it would be nice if it were easily shareable and collaboratively editable.<p>I was just going to do a Google Spreadsheet, but that seems so dry.
======
Dougheinz
I'm the founder of Pathwrangler and we just launched our web app which solves
this exact problem. You can build, collaborate and memorialize your trips in a
central place. No more spreadsheets, docs, pdfs, or non travel specific
project management software.

We have people using it for everything from Everest expeditions to weekend
camping trips, backpacking around Europe and diving in the red sea. Check us
out at pathwrangler.com or email at info@pathwrangler.com for more info.

------
jfc
Toour - <http://ontoour.com>. Lets you create tours with things to do while
traveling; you can include locations from different countries in the same
trip. Currently in alpha.

Disclosure: it's my app.

------
shadowz
I'm surprised no one mentioned <http://tripit.com>. I do find that they need
improve adding activities but I use it for every trip I go on.

------
PankajGhosh
Try this out: <http://www.wanderfly.com>

------
richerd
dcovery.com looks promising, but its not released yet.

------
lani
i tried the demo version of this one - seems nice - <http://www.trip-
journal.com/>

------
asselinpaul
hipmunk is great for flights and hotels

